
How Yoast SEO Sitemap Is Causing Issues for Companies with Google - princezuda
https://planetzuda.com/yoast-seo-sitemap-issues/2019/01/08/
======
llacb47
Ad.

~~~
princezuda
We disagree. We inform people of the issue Yoast is causing up to 5 million
sites. We didn't think it was fair to release that information without a fix
for free in our free software. So, if you see informing, educating, and
helping people save their businesses for free as an ad, then we have different
ideas of what an ad is.

